# Inshore reds, trout, and flounder. saturday&sunday ms



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

After checking the weather friday i decided i was just going to go fishing whether it was rain or shine saturday. Well i wasn't surprised that there wasn't any shine at all!! i got drenched to a whole new level. The rain really came down however i managed about 15 specs with two keepers, 2 flounder with 1 keeper, and a keeper redfish that i let go to be caught another day. Today was the first time I've ever caught a flounder on rod and reel and it was my first red on a lure. That "thud" of a flounder is so distinct. And that red was sight casted, seen him slithering through some grass like a snake hahaaa[biggrin] . Despite all the rain and being cold out of my mind i can easily say it was worth every second. All fish caught on lemon head, and shrimp creole matrix shad in about 2.5 foot of water max. Got all the fish on video as well, ill have a vid posted up earlier this week.






sunday high tide was at 4am so the current was ripping with the outgoing tide at 7. did most of my fishing with the matrix shad the day before so i decided i was going to fish strictly topwater sunday just to change it up, and i am glad i did! 4 reds and about 20 trout. biggest red at 29 inches and biggest trout at 19. also got a big sail cat on topwater?? yea was not expecting that. hopefully i have a more days like this to come. -nate 









The trout was damn good.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice haul!! Also Keesler? Been there..done that..got the scars to prove it!


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

Mac1528 said:


> Nice haul!! Also Keesler? Been there..done that..got the scars to prove it!


yup damn keesler, repairing all the aircraft that never need repairing because they are so new lol


----------



## minkeydee (Jun 4, 2011)

Man ..looks like a good weekend!! I'll be down in late Sept.


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Outstanding report, thanks fpr sharing


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

the last pick makes me really hungry


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Very nice report and excellent photos. :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing.


----------

